# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Përpjekje për zgjerimin e marrëdhënieve Kosovë-Suedi

## Ullmar Qvick

Se pari dua  të përshëndes anëtarët e Forumit Shqiptar. Disa nga ju do të kujtojnë shkrimet e mia të mëparshme, para disa vitesh. 
Tani dua të vë në dukje se po bëjmë përgatitje për të krijuar një shoqatë për marrëdhenie miqësore-kulturore Kosovë-Suedi. Synimi është në plan të parë  ti japim rinisë shqiptare një kontakt të vlefshëm me Suedinë, të hapim një lokal në Prishtinë dhe të orientojmë të gjithë të interesuarit rreth jetës kulturore-shoqërore në Suedi. Kemi shumë mërgimtarë nga Kosova në Suedi, dhe ata sigurisht mund të japin ndihmesë në këtë projekt. Kemi ndër mend të hapim një portal të thjeshtë, të punojmë edhe përmes Facebook-it, për të tërhequr të interesuarit në Kosovë si dhe dashamirës në Suedi. Ata të cilët duan më shumë informata për këtë projekt mund të më kontaktojnë në adresën time: ullmar_qvick at hotmail.com
Me të fala të përzemërta
Ullmar Qvick, Suedi

----------


## ZbatoRregullat

Ide e persosur. me sa di une muajin qe kaloi dy vellezer Kosovare u munduan e bejne nje gje te tille, dolen edhe ne lajme. Mensur Alia apo dicka keshtu e kishte njeri

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Flm mik për informim! Ne kemi si pikënisje - unë dhe miqtë e mi në Kosovë - të kërkojmë bashkëpunim me të gjitha grupet dhe shoqatat të cilat punojnë në të njëjtin drejtim. Do të publikojmë cka po bëhet nga të tjerët... Ne kemi në Suedi disa mundësi financimi për projekte të tilla, parakusht për sukses, siq dihet cdo gjë varet edhe nga ekonomia!

----------


## Reschen

Ullmar Qvick ne vitet e meparshme ke shkruajtur disa shenime ne forumin shqiptar tek "elita kombetare" per periudhen para mortajes se kuqe e kam bere edhe replike ndoshta jo me shije dhe kur shoh Shqiperine sot ndergjegjezimin qe ka krijuar pas 19 vjet pluralizem, shpresoj se nuk do te bien ne vesh te shurdher tek shqiptaret e Kosoves, ato qe ke shkruajtur, neqoftese do ti lexojne. Kosova e ka nisur mbare dhe ka dy gjera me te mira se Shqiperia sepse ka nje flamur te kohes dhe ne diten e pavaresise se Kosoves moren pjese te gjithe ata qe kane luftuar dhe nuk ndryshuan as vend as kohe as dite as date sic ndodhi me shqiptaret ne Shqiperi ne vitin 1912 dhe rruga e Kosoves drejt nje pavaresie te plote behet duke  detyruar edhe Serbine ta pranoje ate te pavarur kur de fackto te gjithe shqiptaret e Kosoves qe i thone vetes shqiptar (se ka edhe prej atyre qe ndodhen ne Perendim e ne Turqi dhe jane nenshtetas te nje shteti tjeter te cilet kane ndryshuar teresisht identitet dhe nuk ndihen per vendlindjen e tyre)tashme jane "gure evropiane qe duan te ndertojne shtepine e tyre qe eshte Kosova" sipas tradites dhe kultures evropiane. Kuptohet me ndihmen qe bashkesia evropiane i afron shtetit me te ri ne Evrope. Le te tingellojne fjalet tuaja ne vesh te gjithe atyre qe e duan Kosoven dhe te ardhmen e femijeve te Kosoves
A.Lleshaj Göteborg-Suedi

----------


## arilda

> Ullmar Qvick ne vitet e meparshme ke shkruajtur disa shenime ne forumin shqiptar tek "elita kombetare" per periudhen para mortajes se kuqe e kam bere edhe replike ndoshta jo me shije dhe kur shoh Shqiperine sot ndergjegjezimin qe ka krijuar pas 19 vjet pluralizem, shpresoj se nuk do te bien ne vesh te shurdher tek shqiptaret e Kosoves, ato qe ke shkruajtur, neqoftese do ti lexojne. Kosova e ka nisur mbare dhe ka dy gjera me te mira se Shqiperia *sepse ka nje flamur te kohes* dhe ne diten e pavaresise se Kosoves moren pjese te gjithe ata qe kane luftuar dhe *nuk ndryshuan as vend as kohe as dite as date sic ndodhi me shqiptaret ne Shqiperi ne vitin 1912* dhe rruga e Kosoves drejt nje pavaresie te plote behet duke  detyruar edhe Serbine ta pranoje ate te pavarur kur de fackto te gjithe shqiptaret e Kosoves qe i thone vetes shqiptar (se ka edhe prej atyre qe ndodhen ne Perendim e ne Turqi dhe jane nenshtetas te nje shteti tjeter te cilet kane ndryshuar teresisht identitet dhe nuk ndihen per vendlindjen e tyre)tashme jane "gure evropiane qe duan te ndertojne shtepine e tyre qe eshte Kosova" sipas tradites dhe kultures evropiane. Kuptohet me ndihmen qe bashkesia evropiane i afron shtetit me te ri ne Evrope. Le te tingellojne fjalet tuaja ne vesh te gjithe atyre qe e duan Kosoven dhe te ardhmen e femijeve te Kosoves
> A.Lleshaj Göteborg-Suedi


Nje gje nuk arrij te kuptoj une. Çfare te keqe ka flamuri shqiptar? Ne kete rast nuk ke pse ben krahasime mes flamujve se kur shpallet pavaresien e Kosoves valevitet flamurin kuq e zi ( e kam pa me syte e mi, nuk ke si e mohon kete) E dyta ne lidhje me 28 nentorin 1912. Nuk di te kemi pasur ndonje deshire ne shqiptaret te nderrojme diten e flamurit, (nese ti di me shume je i mirepritur me informacionin qe do sjellesh). Pastaj kushtet e demokratizimit ne Shqiperi e ne Kosove nuk kane qene te njejta e prandaj edhe nuk ke pse ben krahasime ne kete drejtim.
Z Ullmar pergezime per inciativen e uroj t'ju ece mbare puna, megjithese e veshtire!

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Dua të falënderoj ata që më kanë dhënë përkrahje përmes komenteve. Tani mund të ju njoftoi se portali "Kosovë-Suedi: Grupi i marrëdhënie kulturore dhe miqësore" u krijua në Facebook dhe në Yahoo Groups. Ata që janë anëtarsuar në FB mund të kërkojnë "Kosovë-Suedi" dhe do  të hyni në grup. Për portalin në Yahoo shkruani http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/kosovasuedi dhe do ta gjeni. Të gjithë të interesuarit janë mirëseardhur të ndjekin përpjekjet tona!

----------

